# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Hank Pym Can Never Grow in Size! Oh Wait, Never Mind!" & More Abandoned Plots

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of dropped comic book plots,Â*like the time Hank Pym briefly lost the ability too grow size.


_Full article here._

----------

